# i took these two pictures the other day



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

it is too adorable when he is being shy


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's a handsome hedgie, congrats on your new addition


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

O.O can't...look...away! The head ****ed to the side one is unbearably cute!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my GOODNESS these pictures are adorable! That is one cute hedgie!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

{he's} so fluffy i'm gonna die!  

SO cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little cutie!!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

awwwwww so sweet!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She's adorable.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks, it is really hard to get him to stay like that. the only problem with having a hedgehog who is not shy is its hard to get cute pics of him in a ball


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute overload!!  What a little angel.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures! But I still like the one where your baby meets the President!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

the funny part about when he met the president was i never noticed the picture until people on facebook started commenting on it, some where worried he was pooping on him and other wanted him to poop on him


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Adorable!


----------

